# Morels



## francis John mcvay (Apr 24, 2020)

I found these at one of my spots only 1 inche center county raining now and off and on Sunday next week to be In mid 60s


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

francis John mcvay said:


> I found these at one of my spots only 1 inche center county raining now and off and on Sunday next week to be In mid 60s


Hi FJ, it's good to hear someone is getting some and reporting them from your county. I have an little area I hunt in your county and didn't get a chance to check things out. good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

That will be the time to get them!


----------

